# Тракционный стол



## mixastasov95 (24 Фев 2013)

Такой вопрос, а можно ли самостоятельно используя тракционный стол себя лечить? вот например нашел видео на ютубе парень там рассказывает как он лечил себя дома на тракционном столе. Хочу такой же купить и попробовать себя полечить


----------



## vertebrolog (24 Фев 2013)

Самостоятельно большой риск получить обратный эффект.


----------

